# Macro Berries



## JayMay (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey everyone!

I'm new to this forum and figured I'd dive right in. I actually went to a nature trail yesterday and found all these berries. So I've decided to share a few of my favorite macro shots. =]


----------



## Flems (Oct 14, 2009)

I find most of your shots are fairly centered. When composing a shot, try to follow _The Rule of Thirds_. A quick google can find you a definition.


----------



## JayMay (Oct 21, 2009)

Sometimes photos don't have to follow the rule of thirds. Most of the time, yeah they do. But sometimes when you are filling up most of the frame with the photo its alright.

Thanks for the advice. I'm not that much of a noob though, I do know what rule of thirds means.


----------

